# Watson test = bunk lately?!!



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok so ive been on prescribed watson for about 8 months to 1 year now, now i pin e7d, 100 mlg, some say its too long due to roller coaster effect etc, BUT for me i stabilize and bw shows that my levels are still right around 1000 by day 7 of my next pin, 

So i recently got a bottle of watson from the local walgreens, went about doing my normal routine of 100 mlg every monday morning, did this for the last few months and have felt like shit, depression, anger, etc.... 

Went and got recent bw and LOW and i mean Low and behold doc calls me and says u need to come in,

I go in and ge says we need to evaluate this bw again because something isnt right,  DAMN RIGHT! 

My total test said this:

LOW 285!!!!
Free test LOW 7.9 

Then i started reading over at PM, and there have been guys since august who have been getting bunk WATSON! And some have even had it recalled and pulled and sent some others by padock and some other company as of late!

Just a heads up because i dont want anyone who might be selling some here, or buying it, or even getting it prescribed to be pissed IF, and i say IF, any of its bunk....

Just a heads up!! 

Ill do more research and contact the company asap to see IF they are having issues!

Btw: my doc asked me to use it again for the next few weeks to make sure it wasnt a fluke, and im gonna pin tomorrow, get my bloods earlier by friday, and see how it is....

Ill update once bloods are done, and back from labcorp, might get my one run so its quicker return from privatemed labs!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 26, 2014)

LOL, this doesn't surprise me at all if it turns out to be true.    First, we hear about dbol being found in vitamins, now this???   Thank god for UGLABS!


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2014)

Yup sam, and people wonder y, people choose ugl, but even those are suspect at times! U got to trust ur source, thats a given!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 26, 2014)

damn bunk shit from the pharmacy ...whats next


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2014)

Prolly obama care... OOPS THAT ALREADY HAPPENED!

Know a guy who use to pay $96 for all his meds! W obama care it cost him $256 this last time!!!


----------



## amore169 (Jan 26, 2014)

I use Watson test C and my last blood work was around December and it showed everything was at my normal levels.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 26, 2014)

J20 said:


> Prolly obama care... OOPS THAT ALREADY HAPPENED!
> 
> Know a guy who use to pay $96 for all his meds! W obama care it cost him $256 this last time!!!



Big corporate smiles upon this statement. 256!!!! Just a damn shame.


----------



## bronco (Jan 26, 2014)

J20 said:


> Prolly obama care... OOPS THAT ALREADY HAPPENED!
> 
> Know a guy who use to pay $96 for all his meds! W obama care it cost him $256 this last time!!!



Same with my wife's thyroid medicine. The price has more than doubled…Ridiculous


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2014)

bronco said:


> Same with my wife's thyroid medicine. The price has more than doubled…Ridiculous



have u guys tried getting them in canada for a 30 day supply? i believe from what ive read recently u can get somewhere from 30-90 day supply and its usually cheaper, or safemeds4all dot com?
m
might be something to look into?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2014)

J20 said:


> have u guys tried getting them in canada for a 30 day supply? i believe from what ive read recently u can get somewhere from 30-90 day supply and its usually cheaper, or safemeds4all dot com?
> m
> might be something to look into?



Any experience buying from that site? Curious...


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a buddy in the near by town where i live who gets all his hcg and others from there all the time, u use entropay thru visa i guess and he has never had an issue, even said no script needed although in their fine print it says u need one....

Ive been strapped for cash as of late only reason y i havent got my hcg thru them yet

This next paycheck tho im gonna give it a go and get 3 bottles at 10,000 iu for like $105


----------



## bronco (Jan 26, 2014)

J20 said:


> have u guys tried getting them in canada for a 30 day supply? i believe from what ive read recently u can get somewhere from 30-90 day supply and its usually cheaper, or safemeds4all dot com?
> m
> might be something to look into?



will check that out. thanks


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2014)

J20 said:


> I have a buddy in the near by town where i live who gets all his hcg and others from there all the time, u use entropay thru visa i guess and he has never had an issue, even said no script needed although in their fine print it says u need one....
> 
> Ive been strapped for cash as of late only reason y i havent got my hcg thru them yet
> 
> This next paycheck tho im gonna give it a go and get 3 bottles at 10,000 iu for like $105



Thanks, Mate. They look to stock pharma stane & caber as well. Cheers!


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll have to keep an eye on this since I just picked up a new bottle last week.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok so i went in for my weekly shot of 100 mlgs, got it at 915 this morning, im gonna plan for 9:15 be on friday morning, unless people believe i should try it by wednesday?  Maybe i wait to long for bw when the test is at its lowest? But like i said in the past ive never had anything lower than 1000 on this protocol, and this is also  WITHOUT HCG! Ive been trying to get my numbers done without the usage of hcg as that will throw everything off, 

So who believes wednesday is a better time frame for bw as opposed to friday?


----------



## juuced (Jan 28, 2014)

should be peaking around WED so friday you will be on the down hill.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks juuced!


----------

